# Do you or someone you know growl?



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

When I am upset or turned on I give a deep guturral growl. I get looks of surprise when I let it slip in public. I wonder how common it is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Just don't change into a wolf in public. Most folks won't understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I have "growled " a couple of times but I was in pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Just don't change into a wolf in public. Most folks won't understand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H makes a certain type of growly sound when he is coming after me to pin me up against a wall. I love it!


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't think I've ever growled. However, my ex-husband once pissed me off so badly that I bared my teeth and hissed at him like an enraged cat. 

He was profoundly offended. I should probably be more ashamed of myself for doing that than I actually am.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

:smthumbup:Only during sex, doggy style of course.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Cloaked said:


> When I am upset or turned on I give a deep guturral growl. I get looks of surprise when I let it slip in public. I wonder how common it is.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Very common in my family. My younger sister is worse about it than I am. If a kitchen drawer is not shutting properly, it gets growled at. I usually reserve it for plumbing projects.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I grind my teeth, does that count? My sister also claimed I always gave her the "hairy eyeball".


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

I asked Lady C. She said I have a full range of grumbling and growling vocalizations, all consistent with me being a bear. This was followed up by a comment on being too hairy.

I should know better than when to ask.

ETA: When I asked if this was just in the bedroom, she just laughed, and shook her head. I guess I should find a tree to scratch my back against.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I growl both in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Convection...if she is saying you are too hairy, PLEASE LISTEN and do something about it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Just don't change into a wolf in public. Most folks won't understand.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Convection...if she is saying you are too hairy, PLEASE LISTEN and do something about it.


I agree but it isn't that serious. I do stay groomed and trim if it gets especially egregious, and I have directly asked (and still do every once in a while) if it really bothers her, if she wants me to get rid of it and she says no. She's not the type to lie to avoid conflict and besides, (TMI alert) she made a point that she likes my privates shaved, so I do maintain that area regularly.

My torso and legs? I think she just likes to pick on me rather it really bothering her. She does call me her "bear" ... hence, all the growling!


----------



## CharlotteMcdougall (Mar 15, 2014)

My husband growls into my neck when he is playing with me. It makes me giggle.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh all the time. 

Not just when I'm turned on, but when I'm really upset or angry I will growl or purr-growl. I can also purr just like a kitten whenever I want. I've been able to roll my Rs since I was little by forcing air over my tongue to produce a stuttered "hopper" sound. So sometimes I will growl or purr a little bit just for fun or to express feelings without words under my breath. 

It also makes whispering foreign accents into a woman's ear a lot more believable.:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know anyone who growls when upset.


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Lurch. The Aadam's Family butler does.


----------

